# Fall trolling Patterns



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey guys, couple of quick questions for those who troll the bay in the fall for stripers. Dad and I have gotten the summer drill down with lots of nice Mackerals and blues but mostly small rocks. We use gold spoons and number 1 and 2 planers with a few mojo rigs of the back for the rocks. But soon the fall run will be on and this will be our first try at trophy rock from our boat. I can handle 6 rods max but 5 is better. I was thinking of running my spread like this, 1 large crippeled elwie about 200 feet back of the rocket launcher. 2 umbrella rigs with 10oz of my rear rod holders and 2 about 120 feet back and 2 tandems of my jerry rigged outriggers around 8 oz of lead about 140 feet back. i know we have to slow down quite a bit considering we were catching mackeral at 7 knots sometimes more. But Im thinking will run around 3 knots +/-. Any help would be appreciated. Is it worth having an eel out there and what about these stretch 25's and 30's I keep hearing about people are swearing by them. any input? Hat, Im back online been a busy few months with the wedding and the new house so know Im ready to fish. the triumph hasnt had a skunk yet I think she's lucky. Still needs a name though. Dad and I are trying to think of a father and son type name for her but havent figured it out yet. Hat if you want maybe you can come out for a ride and give me some pointers and will let you catch the fish. thanks in advance guys. Im sure Catman will throw some insight too.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Just so everyone knows I didn't blow combatcatcher off .*

I talked to Brain on the phone for 30 mins. Thats why there was no reply here. .....Tightlines


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Picked his brain for awhile*

Probaly hurt him to think that hard with as many question's as I had. It seems a consensous that umbrella rigs produce fish even if there a pain in the [email protected]@. Dad and I wont switch over till mid Oct but all the info I can get would be good. thanks again Hat, and yes guys Im ok!! Just had my wedding and still dealing with some medical stuff but the boats taken over my fishing adventures for awhile. Its a whole new world and I gots lots to learn.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'm not really into trolling (my least favorite way to fish) but if you want to put meat in to box it's the bet way. The person you really want to talk to is Mike Burgess, he's got this whole trolling game down to a science. This guy puts out a 15 rod spread that you've got to see. He on our forum so do a search for his name and sent him a PM. I'll call him later in the morning and alert him to your post.


----------

